# Please don't suck the life out of me...



## SamanthaMarie (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello all,

I am 22 and in school right now working towards a degree in history, that being said I would like to state that it is sucking the creative juices out of me! I need to write about what I want to write about. Love and passion are what I like to focus on and are what flows through my veins. A life or even a book without love are something I can't seem to swallow. I'll admit, I will try and push as far as I can go with the sexual content, but I promise to keep it tasteful, focusing more on the feelings and frustrations and not so much on the doings. If you have any pointers on this it would be greatly appreciated!

Yours always,

SamanthMarie
:love-struck:


----------



## candid petunia (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome to WF, Samantha. The site is PG-13, so as long as you stick to that, you should be okay.
Enjoy the site.


----------



## Nickie (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello to you, SamanthaMarie, and welcome to Writing Forums.


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Samantha,
Welcome to WF.


----------



## Potty (Mar 4, 2012)

SamanthaMarie said:


> push as far as I can go with the sexual content



Hotdamn! Can't wait 

Welcome!


----------



## Hawke (Mar 4, 2012)

candid petunia said:


> The site is PG-13, so as long as you stick to that, you should be okay.



Like candid petunia said. 

Hello, SamanthaMarie. Welcome to the community.


----------



## BabaYaga (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome SamanthaMarie- you can always post PG-13 versions of your stories here and start you own blog for the writer's cut.... and do share the link


----------



## SamanthaMarie (Mar 5, 2012)

Haha, thanks all for the welcome!


----------



## SamanthaMarie (Mar 5, 2012)

Will do!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi there, Samantha! Welcome to WF!


----------

